# Slope where I want to put my tank and..



## fuhreakz (Dec 7, 2010)

So I've got a 75 gallon tank waiting to be setup. 

The place I would like to put it has a slope. Probably about 10 degrees (haven't measured yet). 

The tank has a wooden stand (from big al's) but it is one of those stands that has an open top with support only around the edges of the tank.

My first question is, where can I get some recommendations to level the tile floor (basement) where the tank is going to be and also, do I need to add extra support? 

I bought the tank of my buddy who used it for a salt water setup, he had no problems with his live rock in there. I will be using it for a Cichlid with about 50-80 lbs of rock.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Create a level floor. If you have to use 2x4s and boards to create a flat floor if the offset is too much to shim the stand. Easy enough to trim the "floor" support to look nice too.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

those stands are ok. but they need to be nearly dead level. they also rely on weight distribution from the full bottom. so shimming will work. but for best results you want as much as the full bottom in contact with floor as possible. i am getting my stand modified as i type this ( mostly for peace of mind ) i am putting gusets in the back ( an x shaped reinforcing technique ) and a adding a shim to the entirety of the bottom. in essence adding a second full bottom shaped to the grade. ( a large belt sander to shave the grade into the new bottom peice ) like i said; this is probably over doing it. but i have small children, and its the same stand for a 90 bow. i think anyway.


----------

